
Show HN: Empowering your social media impact - sameerpeace
http://socialchamp.io
======
sameerpeace
The site is still in beta, the design needs to be changed. But here's the
concept of

Based on The Art of Repeating Tweets, by "Guy Kawasaki",
[http://www.socialchamp.io](http://www.socialchamp.io)

Let's say you tweet something at 1:00PM, however your target audience checked
twitter at 8:00PM. They'd definitely miss your tweet. So repeating good
content will generate more traction and bring more value. We delete your
previously posted tweet and automatically push a fresh tweet.

The users can add photos, delete previously posted tweet from twitter, see
their upcoming tweets, customize repeating timings and view Analytics too!

There's also an option to extract images from link and post is separately as
image too. No need to download, post and delete image manually.

Any questions or feedback to improve will highly be appreciated? ( If you are
extensive twitter user, I can share few voucher coupons too for full access,
PM please!)

